# Auto start stop system error



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Saw this error this morning and not sure why it came up. Issue resolved itself after a restart. I was hoping it would just stay that way


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's time to scan for fault codes from the start/stop system. Without more information, your guess is as good as mine. VCDS or ODBeleven would be helpful but don't forget that you have a 6 year 72k warranty. If just clearing the fault code doesn't permanently fix it, I would let somebody else fix it (namely VW).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine showed the same error yesterday, went away after a key cycle. Definitely going to mention it at my next dealer visit.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

If I recall correctly, the owner's guide lists like a dozen more more criteria for auto start-stop to stop the engine. Any one of the sensors involved could have been not communicating with the module that controls that. Engine temp, fuel level, oil level, steering angle, climate control settings, doors, brake pedal position, and on and on.
As was said already there are too many things involved to guess and you'd need the code. Since this _should_ be a warranty issue let a dealer figure it out. Who knows, maybe we can ratchet up the recall count if there's enough instances of this in the wild.


----------

